# Volunteering in Limassol / Book Clubs



## JimmyP (May 5, 2010)

I'm new to Cyprus and want to do something quite active and that can help me meet other expats, I'm looking to do some volunteering or charity work around Limassol that I might be able to get involved with?

I'm also keen to get involved in a book club of some sort are there any of these around as well, I do tend to work Mon - Fri but can make exceptions.

Thanks,

Jimmy.


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

There's an English speaking book-club at Cafe Ibsen in Limassol (near Marks and Spencers). They have meetings once a month on a Wednesday night and are very welcoming. 

As for volunteering, Theodokos Foundation have a volunteering programme on Wednesdays from 10 to 12. I have friends who do it and can find out more if you are interested.


----------



## JimmyP (May 5, 2010)

*Book club.*



Aase said:


> There's an English speaking book-club at Cafe Ibsen in Limassol (near Marks and Spencers). They have meetings once a month on a Wednesday night and are very welcoming.
> 
> As for volunteering, Theodokos Foundation have a volunteering programme on Wednesdays from 10 to 12. I have friends who do it and can find out more if you are interested.



Thanks Aase that would be awesome, is there somebody who organises it who I need to speak to and could I get a moble number for them or yourself if you're part of the book club? My mobile is 96760146.

Thanks a lot, Cheers.


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

I am no longer part of the book-club as I don't have child-care on Wednesday evenings anymore! If you contact Bente on [email protected] she will let you know when the next meeting is. Ibsen also has a facebook page which you can search for on google. 

As for Theotokos Foundation, I will speak to my friends who volunteer there and ask them for the phone number of the contact person. As far as I know they go every Wednesday from 10 to 12 a.m. and take the residents out for walks, talk to them, etc. Once a month they take them for trips to the shopping mall, beach, etc. There's a group of volunteers that come every week, mostly expats. 

There is also Riding for the Disabled at Episkopi Riding Stables. They need volunteers on Thursday mornings. They have a website which you can search for on Google. 

Sorry I am not listing the pages here as I don't want the message to be deleted thinking that I am trying to advertise, which I am not!


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

JimmyP said:


> I'm new to Cyprus and want to do something quite active and that can help me meet other expats, I'm looking to do some volunteering or charity work around Limassol that I might be able to get involved with?
> 
> I'm also keen to get involved in a book club of some sort are there any of these around as well, I do tend to work Mon - Fri but can make exceptions.
> 
> ...


There are several Shops ( PASYCAF, I think) Cancer Charity Shops that open at the weekends ( only mornings possibly) and are always looking for trust worthy volunteers to help out, they may also like help with fund raising. There are shop near Foley's School or by the Zoo Park in Limmasol who may be able to give you details.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Aase said:


> I am no longer part of the book-club as I don't have child-care on Wednesday evenings anymore! If you contact Bente on [email protected] she will let you know when the next meeting is. Ibsen also has a facebook page which you can search for on google.
> 
> As for Theotokos Foundation, I will speak to my friends who volunteer there and ask them for the phone number of the contact person. As far as I know they go every Wednesday from 10 to 12 a.m. and take the residents out for walks, talk to them, etc. Once a month they take them for trips to the shopping mall, beach, etc. There's a group of volunteers that come every week, mostly expats.
> 
> ...



Aase its perfectly ok to give details here. The only time such things are deleted is if people are touting for business for their own businesses. The information you have is for voluntary groups which could be useful to a lot of people.
Please feel free to give the details here.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification, Veronica.

I just got the following message from Bente at the book-club:

*Hi Everybody,

Just to remind you of our next meeting which will be on Wednesday 12th may at 8pm. The book to be discussed is “The Partisan’s Daughter”. Hope to see you all there!*

You don't have to have read the book to attend and if you are around I suggest you try and drop in to get a feel for the club and to get a reading list so that you can fully participate at the next meeting!

The Facebook page is Ibsen's Tea and Coffee House | Facebook which also gives you contact details. 

Hope you enjoy!


----------

